# Kushiel's Dart/Jacqueline Carey



## Aravelle (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone read anything by Jacqueline Carey, namely the Kushiel's Dart series?
It's so underrated it hurts, and I feel like I'm the only person on here that has read it [part of it technically, I'm working on it].

If you don't know what it is, it's historical fantasy with lots of erotic elements. The heroine Phedre is a whore who later becomes a spy and envoy of sorts. She is marked with Kushiel's Dart [a scarlet mote in her eye], making her masochistic.

P.S. It is not erotica.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm reading Banewreaker by her right now. It is quite good. After finishing it, I'm tempted to puck up the Kushiel's Dart series.


----------



## Ankari (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, I've read all of her Kushiel and Namaah series.  Jacqueline Carey, in my opinion, is the best at writing FPOV.  When I started reading it, I was a little embarrassed because so many people thought it was a romance novel or erotica.  The covers didn't help.  Anyway, they're great books.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 8, 2012)

Ankari - you might find Banewreaker interesting. It is a Lord of the Rings style of work, but the protagonists are on the other side (what would be the side of the dark lord). Things are not what they seem, however.


----------



## Ankari (Oct 8, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Ankari - you might find Banewreaker interesting. It is a Lord of the Rings style of work, but the protagonists are on the other side (what would be the side of the dark lord). Things are not what they seem, however.



The reversal itself sounds interesting.  I'll take a look.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 8, 2012)

I tried not to be ashamed. The covers are elegant with a sexy edge, just as the books have. The books are indeed sexual.. but they make it all sound so poetic and lovely.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 8, 2012)

Banewreaker is on my wishlist. :]


----------



## Ankari (Oct 8, 2012)

Aravelle said:


> I tried not to be ashamed. The covers are elegant with a sexy edge, just as the books have. The books are indeed sexual.. but they make it all sound so poetic and lovely.



Yeah, but I'm a guy.  It's bad enough guys + fantasy = geek.  With her books in hand I felt like I had a face full of zits and suspenders too.

No offense to anyone who has a face full of zits and wears suspenders .


----------



## Kit (Oct 8, 2012)

I've read them; I thought the Naamah series was better than the Kushiel.


----------



## FatCat (Oct 9, 2012)

I was reading Kushiel's Dart in High School creative writing class when the teacher remarked that 'only girls usually read that book'. The rest of the class found it hilarious, as I'm a guy who apparently reads 'girls' books. How this lady became an English teacher with such a level of retardation, I have no idea. Excellent series though.

Didn't enjoy Banewreaker or its sequel as much, but the concept was interesting.


----------



## Kit (Oct 9, 2012)

Teacher Fail! Way to encourage high schoolers to read something (ANYTHING).....

You probably could have saved your rep by replying nonchalantly, "It's not a romance, although there *is* plenty of kinky sex in it." The entire class would have been reading it next.


----------



## Ankari (Oct 9, 2012)

FatCat said:


> I was reading Kushiel's Dart in High School creative writing class when the teacher remarked that '*only girls usually read that book'.* The rest of the class found it hilarious, as I'm a guy who apparently reads 'girls' books. How this lady became an English teacher with such a level of retardation, I have no idea. Excellent series though.
> 
> Didn't enjoy Banewreaker or its sequel as much, but the concept was interesting.



I find it funny that a society permits a girl to read (what is perceived to be) romantic/erotic books but not boys.  Are girls only allowed to be influenced by these novel?  Boys can't enjoy the literary qualities of such books?  

By the way.  My high school English teacher gave me _The Handmaiden's Tale_ to read and discuss with her.  The sexual content wasn't as explicit, but it was there.  I credit her with developing my love for writing.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 9, 2012)

Ankari;71819
By the way.  My high school English teacher gave me [I said:
			
		

> The Handmaiden's Tale[/I] to read and discuss with her.  The sexual content wasn't as explicit, but it was there.  I credit her with developing my love for writing.



Interesting we have another thread on what breaks believability for a reader. The opening to Handmaidens' Tale was so preposterous that I couldn't enjoy the rest of the novel


----------



## Ankari (Oct 9, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Interesting we have another thread on what breaks believability for a reader. The opening to Handmaidens' Tale was so preposterous that I couldn't enjoy the rest of the novel



Never said I liked it.  But the one-on-one interaction with my teacher allowed me to appreciate and understand more of the technical aspects of writing.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 9, 2012)

Ankari said:


> Never said I liked it.  But the one-on-one interaction with my teacher allowed me to appreciate and understand more of the technical aspects of writing.



Yeah, that makes sense. Well, I have _Oryx and Crake_, so I can give Atwood another shot.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 10, 2012)

Sexist bastard. Why does it matter if a man likes something women commonly like, and vice versa; because it makes you less of a man, it makes others question your manhood? I loathe such assumptions...


----------



## Kit (Oct 10, 2012)

The more mind-boggling question is why a male would be any less likely to read a book full of kinky sex scenes than a woman would. Unless it's just because the male is too busy looking at PICTURES of kinky sex scenes.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 10, 2012)

EXACTLY. Although, the story is from a submissive, masochistic woman's point of view... then again, I can see why some men would want to see her perspective.


----------



## FireBird (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a guy and I liked the series. I loved the first three books. Phedre has a such an elegant pov and the author makes incredibly good use of her narrating the past. I'll always love Melisande too. However, the second half of the second book really dragged for me. It just felt so...pointless.

I liked the Imriel series, but not as much. The first two books were good, but the third was absolutely terrible. The plot just comes out of no where. It almost feels like nothing happened at the end of the book.

In the Naamah series, I got to the point where they said, "Hey, lets go to China!" I never read another word. Is the rest of the series any good?


----------



## Ankari (Oct 10, 2012)

FireBird said:


> In the Naamah series, I got to the point where they said, "Hey, lets go to China!" I never read another word. Is the rest of the series any good?



I liked all her books.  Even the China expedition.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 11, 2012)

FireBird said:


> I'll always love Melisande too. However, the second half of the second book really dragged for me. It just felt so...pointless.



I can understand that, it does drag a bit. I liked her being with Kazan though. I think after she was imprisoned Jacqueline had a difficult time writing.

I loved the reunion between Joscelin and Phedre, but the prevention of the assassination wasn't all that impressive.


----------

